# car advise / ford escape



## architect.m.o (Jun 22, 2008)

hi there,

I just moved with my family to dubai in may and now we are looking for a car.
after long searches in dubizzle and meeting really weird ppl and cars I was going to buy from a serious dealer.
however today I found something and would need the opinion of dubai car lovers/experts.

I found a ford escape 2011 30k km with still 2.5 yrs of warranty and 2 free maintenance. the owner is the 1st and is asking for 55000 aed.

I am not sure if this is good or not. is the car reliable or not? how much do I need for insurance tires?
all kind of feedback is appreciated. 

thx in advance


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

"advise"? Really? Hope you are really an architect and not an English teacher...

you can get the car tested at govt centres. someone here will know the name Taw-something or other I think. There's one at Ras al Khor next to the used car dealers. AED 150 for a basic test. If you want more take it to a garage. 

I've never heard of "tyre insurance". I just look at them. If they need replacing soon I have an idea of cost and use that to discount the price.


----------



## architect.m.o (Jun 22, 2008)

thx for the reply
I meant cost for insurance
and cost for new tires.

of course I am aware that I have to test the car, but my concern was general about the model and make. 
for example I would never buy a certain VW as it is know that there is a big issue with the gearbox.

I never had a ford before and really have no clue how reliable the car is.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> "advise"? Really? Hope you are really an architect and not an English teacher... you can get the car tested at govt centres. someone here will know the name Taw-something or other I think. There's one at Ras al Khor next to the used car dealers. AED 150 for a basic test. If you want more take it to a garage. I've never heard of "tyre insurance". I just look at them. If they need replacing soon I have an idea of cost and use that to discount the price.


Architects can spell too, you know!


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

If it's one user from new and still got 2.5 years warranty, take it direct to Al Tayer to get checked out. Also ask if the warranty is actually transferable, some dealers charge extra for this.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

vantage said:


> Architects can spell too, you know!


not this one it seems...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

architect.m.o said:


> thx for the reply
> I meant cost for insurance
> and cost for new tires.
> 
> ...



better to search online for reviews of the model used. far bigger relevant audience on those sites than here. 

try the RSA UAE website for an online quote. It's a set %age of the insured value rather than anything as remotely sensible as a premium based on your driving history. A maid factor in the daily carnage we all see on the roads..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The 2011 Escape has a very dated design....have you compared it with the '13 model as even if its one redesign apart, they look like cars from different decades


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> The 2011 Escape has a very dated design....have you compared it with the '13 model as even if its one redesign apart, they look like cars from different decades


+1

The '11 escape is a good car, my wife drove one for just over a year before trading it in for a '13 escape (looks "sex-ier"), they come with a 2.0L engine that is very good on gas... and its a pretty zippy and comfortable little 4x4...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The 2011 model has the V6 engine. Lots of oomph compared to some similar sized 4x4s. A bit dated in design, but a fairly solid car. Check with Al Tayer, but the warranty should be transferable with them. If you need new tyres don't get them from Al Tayer! Price wise I would try and get a few k off.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. You might like to read the reviews at Edmunds.com which also considers reliability. I also considered the Escape but the carpeting seems to be very cheap and doesn't wear very well.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

The Escape's are a very good deal for the money, they are put well together, and have no major reliability concerns. The 2011 is the old design, more truck like, but in no way that should be held against it; rock solid, safe, and very comfortable. I drive Fords for many years time now and sold my cars always during the warranty period, if it is the Manufacturer warranty (3 or 5 years), with service plan, than it transfers automatically to the new owner. 

I also applaud Al Tayer motors service center!


----------



## Linolin (6 mo ago)

Even i was planning for the Escape lol. Found some good deals. How is the maintenance, spare cost etc. Ford is a legend i know. But wanted to know about this particular model.


----------

